# New 210 Rs



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We have purchased a new 2011 Outback 210 RS. Have not used it yet, as parks will not open for a couple of weeks yet.
Have allready modified that big empty space under the jack knife couch to gain 3 ft by 2ft of storage , and now can access the pump for winter maintiance without removing the couch each time. We will camp with our Good Sam. Chapter --Saskatoon Sunseekers---on the May long weekend. We hope we will get in a "shake down "couple of days before that though to get used to this new trailer. Joined this Form today. Surprised that a group of Outback owners exist! Hope to enjoy interaction with the form in the future.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Enjoy your shakedown trip. If you want to check out the unit in greater detail, click on the link in my sig file and grab the Pre-Delivery Inspection document. Will take you while, but you might find stuff that needs a quick repair.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your new TT! I have learned A LOT from the forum- my DH is sometimes surprised when I bring up a TT topic that I previously known nothing about. Say... Rear gears on the TV and tank maintenance! 

Again, welcome and have a great time out on the road!

S


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank You!
I have found a couple of minor issues so far. Hope no problems when we add the water (has been to "iffy" weather to do so yet) Had a very good "pre delivery " with the dealership, Lardner's Trailer Sales of Saskatoon. Which I believe is still a "family" buisiness. as we purchased the trailer from Kelly Lardner. They do seem to care! M.V.


----------

